# Searching for After Market Tractor Seat for JD 5400



## dsluker (May 26, 2015)

Hello:

I have been running my JD 5400 since 1995. It has been a great tractor.............but the seat and seat support system never last more than 2-3 seasons. Can anyone suggest an aftermarket seat maker that might have a replacement seat for this model. JD is "horribly proud" of the seat they would like to sell me. Wouldn't mind paying the $750 bucks if it would last more than a few seasons. Any suggestions? Oh buy the way .....tractor turned over to 5000 hours this week and never had a moments operational issue other than normal wear and tear and the "lousy" seat.

Kind regards,

dsluker


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Only a few years? How many people are sitting in it at once? I'm assuming this is an open station tractor?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

www.tractorseats.com

They have everything including air ride upgrades. Got my Grammer air ride there. Not cheap but a good seat and strong suspension.


----------



## dsluker (May 26, 2015)

Hello ARD Farm

Thanks for the suggestion. I will check them out.

Kind regards,


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

A&I sells a seat for $300.


----------

